# 63 "-2 - .  ()"

## LAEN

"",   63.
  . 
  ?

----------


## Prymara

,  19,

----------


## LAEN

9- ,     .

----------


## Sky

63

----------


## LAEN

,   .

----------


## lexrider

63  -2 -  .  
 - 2--------.  
6-30-------------7-25		
8-35-------------9-45		
11-00------------12-15		
13-15------------		
14-15------------15-20		
16-30------------17-45		
18-50------------19-55		
20-50------------21-30		
22-15

----------


## LAEN



----------


## s27501

-    ?     ?    ? 
      - ?

----------


## LAEN

-   .
   .

----------


## Sky

.        ,     8-.

----------


## s27501

,       .          .

----------


## Sky

*s27501*,      . ³     ,     .   .

----------


## s27501

citybus.pl.ua ,   63 .       ?

----------

